# Stingray pedals?



## Darthvader (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## stoney (Sep 21, 2022)

I believe they are. No stars or script on outer band are specific to 1967. Picture of the back?


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 21, 2022)

stoney said:


> I believe they are. No stars or script on outer band are specific to 1967. Picture of the back?


----------



## stoney (Sep 21, 2022)

Yes I say ‘67 pedals


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 22, 2022)

stoney said:


> Yes I say ‘67 pedals



Perfect. I have an almost NOS 67' Ray which I always felt had the wrong pedals. Now it will be so perfect. Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 22, 2022)

I'm crawling around my garage trying to get a look at the end caps of my pedals hahahah


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 22, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I'm crawling around my garage trying to get a look at the end caps of my pedals hahahah



And you thought you were going to have a boring day.......good for you.


----------



## stoney (Sep 22, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> Perfect. I have an almost NOS 67' Ray which I always felt had the wrong pedals. Now it will be so perfect. Happy Birthday to me.



What do the pedals that are on it now look like.


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 22, 2022)

stoney said:


> What do the pedals that are on it now look like.



Standard non refector large diamond block pedals


----------



## KevinBrick (Sep 24, 2022)

stoney said:


> I believe they are. No stars or script on outer band are specific to 1967. Picture of the back?



I’ve been wondering how to tell which years the prereflector non spin waffle pedals were used and how to tell them apart.. I am thinking the reflector pedal came out in 1972.. What year did Schwinn start using the non spin blocks.. Did  the other  years all have the script and stars?


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 24, 2022)

Stingray pedals,

Spin block pedals - 1963 and 1964.
Very late ‘64 and all 1965 had the inner metal plate crimped over the square end on the rubber blocks preventing them from spinning.

Somewhere around the middle of the 1966 year both metal end plates are crimped over the square ends on the blocks.

Reflector pedals are 1971 and newer starting with a clear reflector and then ‘72 with the amber reflector.


----------



## stoney (Sep 24, 2022)

KevinBrick said:


> I’ve been wondering how to tell which years the prereflector non spin waffle pedals were used and how to tell them apart.. I am thinking the reflector pedal came out in 1972.. What year did Schwinn start using the non spin blocks.. Did  the other  years all have the script and stars?
> View attachment 1700738
> 
> View attachment 1700739



Those pedals look to be ‘68-‘70 with the stars and script on the outer band


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 26, 2022)

KevinBrick said:


> I’ve been wondering how to tell which years the prereflector non spin waffle pedals were used and how to tell them apart.. I am thinking the reflector pedal came out in 1972.. What year did Schwinn start using the non spin blocks.. Did  the other  years all have the script and stars?
> View attachment 1700738
> 
> View attachment 1700739



Yea 68 and up.


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 27, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Stingray pedals,
> 
> Spin block pedals - 1963 and 1964.
> Very late ‘64 and all 1965 had the inner metal plate crimped over the square end on the rubber blocks preventing them from spinning.
> ...



Just missing that 67' block pedals were different end cap stamps.


----------

